# The Pokemon World Cup - Round of 16



## Ether's Bane (Jul 14, 2008)

Okay, so it's down to 16! Remember to vote for your favorite! The top 8 will advance to the quarterfinals.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 14, 2008)

Argh...Sceptile or Tyranitar...
Oh, well.
 FTW!


----------



## Adriane (Jul 14, 2008)

KIPKIP


----------



## Roxxor (Jul 14, 2008)

Lapras!!!


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 14, 2008)

My choice should be quite obvious.


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 14, 2008)

Gardevoir! Because they are just that awesome :P


----------



## Flora (Jul 14, 2008)

Laaaaaaaaaapras.


----------



## Kinova (Jul 14, 2008)

Blaziken~! It bothers me not voting for Scyther, but Blaziken gogogo! <3


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 14, 2008)

No! The evil Lapras have caught up! Attack, Lugia fans! Ataaaaaaaack!


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 14, 2008)

It's futile, but live, Jolteon! Liiiiiiive!


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Jul 14, 2008)

If this is a "vote for your favorite 'Mon" thing, LUUUUUGEEEEYUHHHHH. 

 But why is there no Murkrow???


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 15, 2008)

*sigh* The Pokemon I like are out. D: Oh well!

 FOR THE WIN!!!


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jul 15, 2008)

Linoone WINS.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jul 17, 2008)

Well, since I failed to save Flygon :(

Go Scyther!


----------



## Sanctum101 (Jul 17, 2008)

So many good choices! :O


But in the end, I pick Gardevoire. For Gallade!


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Jul 18, 2008)

Go Quilava! *waves a little flag*


----------



## S. E. (Jul 18, 2008)

QUIIIIIILAAAAVAAAA!! *waves little flag with RainbowRayquaza*


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 18, 2008)

NO DAMN THE QUILAVA HAVE CAUGHT UP FIGHT BACK LUGIA FANS FIGHT BAAAAACK!


----------



## S. E. (Jul 18, 2008)

Quilava fans, unite! We shall overcome thy foul Lugia!

Don't get me wrong, I still like Lugia. But anyone who opposes Quilava (Besides Eevee or Sky Shaymin) shall be obliterated!

EDIT: Nuuuu! The Scyther fans are catching up!


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 18, 2008)

Sceptile fans, unite! We must save it and overcome the foul oppressors!


----------



## Dewgong (Jul 18, 2008)

Umbreon. 

Where's Dewgong? Dewgong is never in these. :[


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jul 18, 2008)

Come on Scyther fans! We must come together and quell the Quilava and Lugia fans! For Scyther must be the only one!


----------



## S. E. (Jul 18, 2008)

0.0

Oh no you didn't!


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 18, 2008)

You think you've won?


----------



## S. E. (Jul 18, 2008)

Yes, I do think I've won. =P


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 18, 2008)

*kicks Quilava in the balls and requests one of those for Lugia*


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 18, 2008)

Shining Eevee said:


> Yes, I do think I've won. =P


Yeah, your banner is better...but still.


----------



## S. E. (Jul 18, 2008)

My Quilava is female! It has no balls! =O


----------



## Flora (Jul 18, 2008)

:D


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 18, 2008)

> And uh when guys reckon being kicked in the bollocks hurts more than periods its really lame
> I suspect its similar to being punched in the tits: its hurts like a bitch


That's my solution :D


----------



## S. E. (Jul 18, 2008)

Oh, well. *kicks Lugia in the whatever-genderless-Pokemon-have* =P


----------



## Frozen Weta (Jul 18, 2008)

Well... It's impossible for you to win now, but... Give it all you got, Shuckle!


----------



## S. E. (Jul 18, 2008)

Erm... what part of Sceptile am I supposed to kick/punch/hit/barrel roll? It already has a tree up it's butt...


----------



## Flora (Jul 18, 2008)

Shining Eevee said:


> Erm... what part of Sceptile am I supposed to kick/punch/hit/barrel roll? *It already has a tree up it's butt...*


:D Siggyfied.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jul 20, 2008)

Okay, so Umbreon, Espeon, Scyther, Lugia, Gardevoir, Lapras, and Quilava qualify for the Quarterfinals! Blaziken, Sceptile, Linoone, Jolteon, Shuckle, and Mudkip will go into a 24-hour tiebreaker. Bear in mind that there's only one available spot. In a shock result, last year's third-place finisher, Drifloon, is eliminated at this early stage.


----------

